

GVM: Go Version Manager - ConceitedCode
https://github.com/moovweb/gvm

======
ecspike
Bummer that the name clashes with the other GVM(Groovy gvmtool.net) I use.

~~~
vorg
It probably doesn't matter, because when you think about it, the sort of
people using Groovy and the sort using Go are at opposite ends of the
spectrum, and are highly unlikely to have both tools installed on their
systems.

